# Smith and Wesson Model 27... feedback please



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I want to get a S&W Model 27 for target shooting. My question is this:
Is the craftmanship worth the 1000 dollars. From what I read on the forum, some say that S&W craftmanship has gone downhill. Is this true? I don't know much about the S&W line although I find the Model 27 to be a very sexy constructed firearm and I love shooting 357. I would like your .02 cents please


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess you are talking about new?

IMO 1K is too much for a new one. I'd rather by a used one for less, or even a used 28, 586, or 686.

The 27 is an excellent 357.


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

I agree with James, find a nice older one. A 357 out of that N frame is just sweet. The 27 is a beauty.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

ok,, thanks! Yea, I was thinking 1K is kind of alot


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the newer ones are model 627. I got my (used) Model 27 for around $450. Very nice firearm.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

MLB said:


> I think the newer ones are model 627.


Actually the 27 is still currently available. The 627 is of course the 8 shot SS version, but it can also be had for under 1K used.
Nice 27, and $450 is a steal.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've had some experience with the older Model 27s, and pre-Model 27s. They were, and are, great revovlers. But with the introduction of the Distinguished Combat Magnum, the Model 586 L-Framed revolver, I believe Smith perfected the .357 Magnum. The L-Frame is every bit as rugged as the N-Frame, and I prefer the slightly smaller grips, the same size as the K-Frame guns. The longer cylinder of the L-Frame allows it to use the same heavy bullet loads as my Rugers. And, as to DA shooting, I believe the L-Frame is slightly smoother in DA than the N-Frame, except for the very old guns.

Far as I'm concerned, the Model 586 is the ultimate .357 Magnum DA revolver.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Bob Wright said:


> Far as I'm concerned, the Model 586 is the ultimate .357 Magnum DA revolver.
> 
> Bob Wright


+1 .. I have a 686 in black stainless steel finish, it looks just like a blued SW586.. I think this is the nicest looking SW gun..have a look:


----------

